# ابحاث في علوم الطيران بالفرنسية



## 3adel (13 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم
في موقع www.supaero.fr يمكن الذخول الى المكتبة bibliotheque و البحث عن موضوع معين في هندسة الطيران باذخاله على شكل mots clés و تكون الأبحاث المتعلقة بنتيجة البحث ممكن تحميلها بصيغة pdf علما ان المكتبة تتوفر على كمية هائلة من ابحاث الدكاترة الاختصاصيين في الaeronautic , و هذا مثال:
-ندخل الى الموقع www.supaero.fr
- نختار المكتبة bibliotheque
- نتحصل على جدول اذخال البيانات base de donnés
- نريد مثلا ابحاث متعلقة بالعنفة الخاصة بالمحركات , نقوم بكتابة turbine في خانة mots clés
- و أخيرا تظهر قائمة الأبحاث الخاصة و هي قابلة للتحميل
تحياتي


----------



## عقيد ركن طيار (18 أبريل 2006)

شكرا لك أخي عادل 


وتشكر على هذا الجهد 


وتحياتي لك


----------



## عقيد ركن طيار (18 أبريل 2006)

شكرا لك أخي عادل 


وتشكر على هذا الجهد 


وتحياتي لك


----------



## kamilia0000 (16 مايو 2006)

Merci beaucoup 
c'est vraiment intéressent


----------

